# Dwarfs - little people?



## anotherlife

Can it be that the dwarfs are a genetic aberration, that was caused by the Bible's nephilim mingling with human girls?  Maybe the nephilim included the small gray aliens.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Yes, yes I believe that's exactly what happened. I also think dwarf juggling is great fun.


----------



## anotherlife

Dwarf tossing is good indeed!


----------



## Jameson

I vote for well tossed dwarf with potatoes and salad....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -


*'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*

*Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
*Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
*Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*

Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If not for the misproportioned limbs marking a dwarf vs short person, they'd make the perfect astronauts since smaller ships accomodate them just fine and smaller ships are easier to build and less expensive.  Plus, a bunch of small "aliens" arriving on your planet are less visually threatening than aliens twice their height.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


North Korea: a very enlightened nation.  Just like the posters in this thread, so very enlightened, making fun of dwarfism.


----------



## Moonglow

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Where is the RW outrage!!?? Yet Oblama is worse than North Korea combined...


----------



## Alex.

A very short story indeed.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> A very short story indeed.


----------



## ChrisL

Family Guy, of course.  They don't discriminate against midgets.  They are mean to everyone.


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


 It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.
Click to expand...


American culture?  That is about North Korea.  We here in America might joke around, but we certainly are not considering euthanizing disabled people.  Good LORD.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American culture?  That is about North Korea.  We here in America might joke around, but we certainly are not considering euthanizing disabled people.  Good LORD.
Click to expand...

I didn't say we were. However, making light of disabilities or ridiculing people just because they are different causes not only to hurt those people emotionally, but leads a society to be cold, indifferent, mean, etc., to such people. My point was that such attitudes in Nazi Germany lead to people being indifferent to what happened to people who were not perfect Aryans.  In any society, such attitudes lead to the same thing, even if it isn't genocide.  How would you like it if you or your child or a sibling or cousin were a dwarf and people ridiculed him or her to this extent?  Be perfectly fine with it would you?


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American culture?  That is about North Korea.  We here in America might joke around, but we certainly are not considering euthanizing disabled people.  Good LORD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say we were. However, making light of disabilities or ridiculing people just because they are different causes not only to hurt those people emotionally, but leads a society to be cold, indifferent, mean, etc., to such people. My point was that such attitudes in Nazi Germany lead to people being indifferent to what happened to people who were not perfect Aryans.  In any society, such attitudes lead to the same thing, even if it isn't genocide.  How would you like it if you or your child or a sibling or cousin were a dwarf and people ridiculed him or her to this extent?  Be perfectly fine with it would you?
Click to expand...


I don't think so Esmeralda.  I think people are just joking around and it doesn't mean anything. 

Esmeralda, there are jokes about everything and everyone.  Lighten up.  They are JOKES.  No one is trying to say that "little people" do not deserve to live or anything like that. 

Germany did NOT make jokes.  There was a HUGE difference. They had launched a campaign with the goal of genocide.  I cannot even believe you would compare some relatively harmless and funny jokes about midgets to what happened in Nazi Germany.  Let's keep things in perspective, shall we?


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American culture?  That is about North Korea.  We here in America might joke around, but we certainly are not considering euthanizing disabled people.  Good LORD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say we were. However, making light of disabilities or ridiculing people just because they are different causes not only to hurt those people emotionally, but leads a society to be cold, indifferent, mean, etc., to such people. My point was that such attitudes in Nazi Germany lead to people being indifferent to what happened to people who were not perfect Aryans.  In any society, such attitudes lead to the same thing, even if it isn't genocide.  How would you like it if you or your child or a sibling or cousin were a dwarf and people ridiculed him or her to this extent?  Be perfectly fine with it would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so Esmeralda.  I think people are just joking around and it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Esmeralda, there are jokes about everything and everyone.  Lighten up.  They are JOKES.  No one is trying to say that "little people" do not deserve to live or anything like that.
> 
> Germany did NOT make jokes.  There was a HUGE difference. They had launched a campaign with the goal of genocide.  I cannot even believe you would compare some relatively harmless and funny jokes about midgets to what happened in Nazi Germany.  Let's keep things in perspective, shall we?
Click to expand...


I don't think, from this post, that you know much or anything about pre-WWII Germany.
This is what I'm saying about people becoming desensitized about ridiculing people who are different and that the media does that. You are obviously a victim.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous to put this thread in Paranormal but -
> 
> 
> *'Dwarfs castrated and children sent for chemical weapons tests': How North Korea is 'purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime'*
> 
> *Defector claims disabled babies are routinely snatched by hospital staff*
> *Mountain village 'turned into an asylum to house people with dwarfism'*
> *Others sent for medical experiments such as 'dissection of body parts'*
> 
> Read more: How North Korea is purging the disabled because they humiliate the regime Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> It's part of the decline of American culture I suppose.  It's interesting how media influences thought.  People see on television and in film, perhaps also reading in online or magazines, etc., the ridiculing of others, ridicule that is mean spirited and distasteful, and probably quite hurtful to those being ridiculed.  But, because you see it on television and through other media, and you see it being accepted and everyone having a lot of laughs about it, it seems completely acceptable to you.  It's the kind of thing that went on in Nazi Germany before WWII, this ridicule of people who were not considered pure Aryans, who were different: the Jews, the handicapped (both physically and mentally), dwarfism, gays, etc.  And those were the people whom the Nazis, with the compliance of many, many Germans, put to death through gas, firing squads, labor, starvation, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American culture?  That is about North Korea.  We here in America might joke around, but we certainly are not considering euthanizing disabled people.  Good LORD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say we were. However, making light of disabilities or ridiculing people just because they are different causes not only to hurt those people emotionally, but leads a society to be cold, indifferent, mean, etc., to such people. My point was that such attitudes in Nazi Germany lead to people being indifferent to what happened to people who were not perfect Aryans.  In any society, such attitudes lead to the same thing, even if it isn't genocide.  How would you like it if you or your child or a sibling or cousin were a dwarf and people ridiculed him or her to this extent?  Be perfectly fine with it would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so Esmeralda.  I think people are just joking around and it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Esmeralda, there are jokes about everything and everyone.  Lighten up.  They are JOKES.  No one is trying to say that "little people" do not deserve to live or anything like that.
> 
> Germany did NOT make jokes.  There was a HUGE difference. They had launched a campaign with the goal of genocide.  I cannot even believe you would compare some relatively harmless and funny jokes about midgets to what happened in Nazi Germany.  Let's keep things in perspective, shall we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think, from this post, that you know much or anything about pre-WWII Germany.
> This is what I'm saying about people becoming desensitized about ridiculing people who are different and that the media does that. You are obviously a victim.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I think there is a difference between people joking and what the Nazis did in Germany.  The goal in Nazi Germany was to make people hate the Jewish people and to see them as less than human.  Jokes do not qualify.  I am very short.  In fact, maybe if I was just a couple of inches shorter, I would be legally a midget myself.    People make fun of my height ALL the time.  No big deal.  I know they don't HATE me.  None of the people on this thread are being hateful.  They are doing a little harmless joking around.  

I assume you must absolutely hate comedians.


----------



## Esmeralda

You are completely missing the point of desensitization.  Oh well. I'm done.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> You are completely missing the point of desensitization.  Oh well. I'm done.



  Sorry, I just think that telling jokes and demonizing are two completely different things.


----------

